# Abdominal Infection



## Gemini18 (Oct 19, 2009)

I'm looking for a ICD9 code for " candidal infection involving the pannus region of the lower abdomen".


----------



## LLovett (Oct 19, 2009)

I would use 112.3 Candidiasis of skin and nails

Laura, CPC, CEMC


----------

